# 1650 an OK Tractor



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, I have a chance to buy a 1650 with mower, snowblower, blade, tiller, weights, chains. Has a 16HP Kohler engine that runs good.
It is pretty nice, has been garage kept. Seat needs cover.
My brother looked at it yesterday, and I will see it tomorrow night.
The old fella wants $300 for it.
I would like to know if these are considered decent models, and are there any weaknesses I should look for.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank You
Steve


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yes they are - and for $300 for all of that, it is a no brainer...

Part of the quiet line which are one of my favorites ...you see them on ebay going for more than that.....they will last forever if maintained.....

let us know what happens and of course pictures


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Thanks ducati,*

If it's as good as my brother says, I'll be dragging it home.
It'll compliment my 1220 Bolens.

I used to ride a Ducati back in my younger days. A 1966 250 motocross. One mean machine. 

avery53


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

the tiller and the 16HP Kohler are worth the $300 i would grap it where is it again  but it's a very good price i would pay $600 the for a oldie but goodie tractor if you can post some pic of it and bye the way it's a good tractor cub are well built tractor and easy to work on later james


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. For $300 for all of that equipment; how bad can it be? Kinda like testing out buying cheap beer marked down on sale! :lmao: :cheers: I would go for it!


----------

